# 'hostname' in /etc/rc.conf



## everypot (Apr 13, 2010)

Running FreeBSD on the laptop with wifi. Not a server. Should I leave the hostname="" blank or just comment out this line?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd put _something_ in there, even if it's only 'laptop.domain.local' or something.


----------



## everypot (Apr 14, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I'd put _something_ in there, even if it's only 'laptop.domain.local' or something.


thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd suggest not using .local as a TLD (top level domain). It might interfere with bonjour/zeroconf/avahi. I myself use .home as a TLD.


----------



## knarf (Apr 14, 2010)

I have never been a fan of adding a domain name to the hostname in rc.conf. hostname="myhostname" works fine.


----------



## viniciusferrao (Apr 10, 2014)

@knarf where I should put domain info in a FreeBSD box?


----------



## johnblue (Feb 16, 2016)

knarf said:


> I have never been a fan of adding a domain name to the hostname in rc.conf. hostname="myhostname" works fine.


I was searching for something else and got a hit on this open thread.  To tie it up, the handbook for bsdinstall instructs the hostname to be an FQDN.

If the FQDN actually resolves or not is a completely different discussion.


----------

